# Cyps on balcony



## Jorch (May 14, 2011)

Here are a couple of Cyps I have in bloom right now:

Cyp calceolus var pubescens, darker clone:







lighter clone:





Cyp parviflorum (maybe var. makasin, not 100% sure)





Cyp acaule. Bought a few as just "pink lady slipper" when they were just budding up. Was told they are easy to grow so I thought they are Cyp reginae! Boy was I wrong.. 






Another Cyp acaule and reginae still to come, but a family shot for now


----------



## Candace (May 14, 2011)

Beauties.


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2011)

That acaule is especially nice. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 15, 2011)

Very nice dark pubescens in particular. Is that a double growthed reginae I spy?


----------



## Shiva (May 15, 2011)

Great! I think I'm gonna try that next year.


----------



## Jorch (May 15, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Very nice dark pubescens in particular. Is that a double growthed reginae I spy?



Yes, actually it's a triple growth. 2 growths seem like they are going to bloom and a smaller growth at the back.


----------



## s1214215 (May 15, 2011)

I am soooooo jealous.. I love these cold loving beauties, but near never seen where I come from in Australia.

Brett


----------



## W. Beetus (May 15, 2011)

Wow! I really like the first one.


----------



## Dido (May 16, 2011)

Nice collection. 
Very nice Acaule. 
Like them all thanks for share with us.


----------

